# Car cleaning products. General questions.



## yamyam83 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hi all, new here so be nice lol.
My wife and i have just purchased a 2012 sline black edition tdi quattro.
Couple of bits of info i would like if possible.
: what cleaning products do you guys use.
just purchased a load of auto glym products and im over the moon with them and they seem to work.

: our previous car was a astra 1.9 cdti elite.
165 bhp. my question is, the tt is supposedly 167bhp but seems like it has a lot more guts. ive had a few fast cars impreza's, m3's etc so i know power (well i think i do lol).
without going to a mapper how could i tell if it has allready been done?

im getting between 45 and 55 mpg out of it depending on driving situations.

Allso if anyone knows any history on it that would be ace.

What do other tdi owners think?

Thanks folks.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

In regards to the map i believe that to map that model the ecu needs to be removed so if you take a look under the wiper cover passenger side I think you should see the ecu and if it looks like the bolts have been drilled then it will have been mapped.

In regard to the detailing products I don't use autoglym as it's a bit high street for me. I use some gyeon products.


----------



## bhoy78 (Oct 30, 2014)

If you don't plan on getting a polisher then pick up some poor boys black hole, amazing on dark cars and so easy to apply/remove. If layering leave 24hrs between coats.


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

I've similar model to you and same colour!

Yes, you're probably going to find the black shows white scratches in the sun but some pigmented polishes will mask that.

Your tdi may actually just be standard. I'm constantly astonished at the overtaking performance of mine (which is standard with no emissions fix) and like you find it compares in that area with much more powerful petrol cars I've had. I get 40mpg in town crawl traffic and 55-60mpg out on a run, which sounds similar.

Checking your reg on the Audi Emissions Site suggests you've not had the emissions fix.


----------



## yamyam83 (Jan 13, 2018)

Howdy said:


> I've similar model to you and same colour!
> 
> Yes, you're probably going to find the black shows white scratches in the sun but some pigmented polishes will mask that.
> 
> ...


hi sorry for numpty question but what is the emissions fix and where can i get it done????

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AndreiV93 (Mar 29, 2017)

AutoGlym The Collection has pretty much everything you need for a nice clean shiny car 8) 
That's what I started with; I now use a a mixture between Autoglym, AutoFinesse and Gtechniq.

Plenty of products out there to experiment with. but if you wanted to start somewhere, I'd go for the Autoglym the collection.


----------



## mickee92 (Mar 2, 2016)

yamyam83 said:


> .
> 
> Also if anyone knows any history on it that would be ace.
> 
> ...


Type your reg into: https://cazana.com/uk/car/AJ12ENC

I already have done and although it doesn't always show much it shows any advisories or Mot failures amd yours seems spot on.


----------



## yamyam83 (Jan 13, 2018)

mickee92 said:


> yamyam83 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


ta buddy ill take a look

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Howdy (Apr 2, 2015)

You've not heard of the emissions fix - where've you been  .

You need to Google it as it affects your car. As I'm sure you've heard VW/Audi cheated the emissions testing procedure and have now issued a fix. There's lots written about it - you have the EA189 engine. For example see Honest John at pages like these...

https://www.honestjohn.co.uk/news/volks ... sions-fix/

The fix is free at the dealers. Many people have had it done and are fine - others like me are quite happy with the car as it is and don't want to risk changing that. The fix is a voluntary action.

It's up to you to decide. Note though they won't reverse it later if you want it back how it was.


----------



## yamyam83 (Jan 13, 2018)

Howdy said:


> You've not heard of the emissions fix - where've you been  .
> 
> You need to Google it as it affects your car. As I'm sure you've heard VW/Audi cheated the emissions testing procedure and have now issued a fix. There's lots written about it - you have the EA189 engine. For example see Honest John at pages like these...
> 
> ...


yep happy as is. staying as is lol. i lead a sheltered life in a truck 5 days a week 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## warwick_hunt (Feb 22, 2018)

yamyam83 said:


> Hi all, new here so be nice lol.
> My wife and i have just purchased a 2012 sline black edition tdi quattro.
> Couple of bits of info i would like if possible.
> : what cleaning products do you guys use.
> ...


Perhaps a touch late in the day however, I have used the Zaino system with fantastic results on black. Z2, Z6 then Z8.


----------

